# Este es Juan / Éste es Juan



## Kammala

Si podemos decir „Este es Juan”?? Está correcto esta frase? O puede ser que tengamos que decir “Éste es Juan”?? En el libro de alumno de Espańol he encontrado la primera version pero no estoy seguraJ
Gracias de antemano por vuestra ayudaJ


----------



## djali

lo correcto es "este es Juan", ya que "éste" con tilde sólo se utiliza cuando puede haber confusión en una frase, entonces se acentuaría el pronombre para no confundir
Te aconsejo que uses el diccionario de la Real Academia de la Lengua Española, es el que mejor te explica los significados y el oficial en España, no me dejan incluirte la dirección pero busca RAE españa y te saldrá
espero que te sea útil


----------



## Kungli

*este*, sin tilde, es un adjetivo demostrativo, este libro, este es Juan, *this*
*éste,* con tilde, es un pronombre demostrativo, toma lugar del sustantivo
                     éste (libro) es mío, *this one*. or just this is mine.


----------



## DCPaco

*3.2.1.* *Demostrativos.* Los demostrativos _este, ese_ y _aquel,_ con sus femeninos y plurales, pueden ser pronombres (cuando ejercen funciones propias del sustantivo): _Eligió este; Ese ganará; Quiero dos de aquellas;_ o adjetivos (cuando modifican al sustantivo): _Esas actitudes nos preocupan; El jarrón este siempre está estorbando_. Sea cual sea la función que desempeñen, los demostrativos siempre son tónicos y pertenecen, por su forma, al grupo de palabras que deben escribirse sin tilde según las reglas de acentuación: todos, salvo _aquel,_ son palabras llanas terminadas en vocal o en _-s_ (→</SPAN> 1.1.2) y _aquel_ es aguda acabada en _-l_ (→</SPAN> 1.1.1). *Por lo tanto, sólo cuando en una oración exista riesgo de ambigüedad porque el demostrativo pueda interpretarse en una u otra de las funciones antes señaladas, el demostrativo llevará obligatoriamente tilde en su uso pronominal.* Así, en una oración como la del ejemplo siguiente, únicamente la presencia o ausencia de la tilde en el demostrativo permite interpretar correctamente el enunciado: _¿Por qué compraron aquéllos libros usados? _(_aquéllos _es el sujeto de la oración); _¿Por qué compraron aquellos libros usados?_ (el sujeto de esta oración no está expreso, y _aquellos_ acompaña al sustantivo _libros_). Las formas neutras de los demostrativos, es decir, las palabras _esto, eso_ y _aquello,_ que solo pueden funcionar como pronombres, se escriben siempre sin tilde: _Eso no es cierto; No entiendo esto_.


----------



## Mist

Hola, sólo una aclaración:

La tilde para palabras como éste o ésta, además de evitar confusiones se utilizan cuando el objeto al que se refieren no se encuentra inmediatamente después de ambos pronombres demostrativos. Cito un de ejemplo:

- Espero que la duda se despeje con _*este*_ _*ejemplo*_.
vs. Pensé que había aclarado la duda con el ejemplo que te di, pero al parecer _*éste*_ resultó muy confuso.

Saludos

Mist


----------



## DCPaco

Ayjuesu Mist...me encantó tu explicación bien ¡archirequeterecontrafederal!


----------



## Kammala

Muchas gracias por vuestra ayuda


----------



## ratata

"Éste es Juan" sí que lleva tilde, ya que la palabra "Éste" sustituye a "este chico".

Este chico es Juan = Éste es Juan


----------



## ratata

Rectifico. No lleva :S
Sólo cuando haya confusión entre si es un pronombre (que sustituye al nombre) o un adjetivo (que acompaña al nombre).


----------



## FerArdilla

Hola:
Me queda una duda, si yo digo "no me gusta ese auto, prefiero este"... ¿Lleva tilde en la *e* o no?


----------



## AlvaroRueda

La tilde es opcional.

Ambas serían correctas aunque últimamente ya no se suele poner esa tilde.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

No lleva acento.


----------



## AlvaroRueda

Juan Jacob Vilalta said:


> No lleva acento.


 
Es opcional y SI SE PUEDE PONER cuando es un pronombre, que es el caso.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

No es el caso: es un adjetivo demostrativo. Este = el que estoy señalando.


----------



## AlvaroRueda

No es un adjetivo y no voy a analizar la sintaxis de: prefiero este. Te digo que es un pronombre y que la tilde es OPCIONAL. 

Tengo suficienes argumentos para decirlo, no lo digo así por que sí.


----------



## Magnalp

> *Eliminación de la tilde diacrítica en el adverbio solo y los pronombres demostrativos incluso en casos de posible ambigüedad*   La palabra _solo,_ tanto cuando es adverbio y equivale a _solamente_ (_Solo_ _llevaba un par de monedas en el bolsillo_) como cuando es adjetivo (_No me gusta estar solo_), así como los demostrativos _este, ese_ y _aquel,_ con sus femeninos y plurales, funcionen como pronombres (_Este es tonto; Quiero aquella_) o como determinantes (_aquellos tipos, la chica esa_),  no deben llevar tilde según las reglas generales de acentuación, bien  por tratarse de palabras llanas terminadas en vocal o en _-s_, bien, en el caso de _aquel,_ por ser aguda y acabar en consonante distinta de _n_ o _s_.
> Aun así, las reglas ortográficas anteriores prescribían el uso de tilde diacrítica en el adverbio _solo_ y los pronombres demostrativos para distinguirlos, respectivamente, del adjetivo _solo_ y de los determinantes demostrativos, cuando en un mismo enunciado eran posibles ambas interpretaciones y podían producirse casos de ambigüedad, como en los ejemplos siguientes: _Trabaja sólo los domingos_ [= ‘trabaja solamente los domingos’], para evitar su confusión con _Trabaja solo los domingos_ [= ‘trabaja sin compañía los domingos’]; o _¿Por qué compraron aquéllos libros usados? _(_aquéllos _es el sujeto de la oración), frente a _¿Por qué compraron aquellos libros usados?_ (el sujeto de esta oración no está expreso y _aquellos_ acompaña al sustantivo _libros_).
> Sin embargo, ese empleo tradicional de la tilde en el adverbio _solo_  y los pronombres demostrativos no cumple el requisito fundamental que  justifica el uso de la tilde diacrítica, que es el de oponer palabras  tónicas o acentuadas a palabras átonas o inacentuadas formalmente  idénticas, ya que tanto _solo_ como los demostrativos son siempre  palabras tónicas en cualquiera de sus funciones. Por eso, a partir de  ahora se podrá prescindir de la tilde en estas formas incluso en casos  de ambigüedad. *La recomendación general es, pues, no tildar nunca estas palabras.*
> Las  posibles ambigüedades pueden resolverse casi siempre por el propio contexto comunicativo  (lingüístico o extralingüístico), en función del cual solo suele ser  admisible una de las dos opciones interpretativas. Los casos reales en  los que se produce una ambigüedad que el contexto comunicativo no es  capaz de despejar son raros y rebuscados, y siempre pueden evitarse por  otros medios, como el empleo de sinónimos (_solamente_ o _únicamente,_ en el caso del adverbio _solo_),  una puntuación adecuada, la inclusión de algún elemento que impida el  doble sentido o un cambio en el orden de palabras que fuerce una única  interpretación.


_'Este_', en la frase original, es un pronombre, prueba de ello es que es el sujeto del verbo (_'ser_': _este es_), aparte de que no acompaña a ningún sustantivo. El ápice en la palabra, justo como indica la cita de la RAE (...), es, más que opcional, innecesario: _Este es Juan_.


----------



## Panameño-

¿Cuándo viene el individuo éste?  o ¿Cuándo viene el individuo este?

Gracias ;-)


----------



## yolajosefiyo

odio decirlo, pero la RAE hizo un cambio el año pasado y ahora este no lleva tilde en ninguna ocasión.


----------



## ilinx

No me gusta nada lo que propone la RAE en esto, porque aunque es verdad que se puede determinar por el contexto en casi todos los casos, a veces lleva un momento la determinación. Lo bello del español/castellano es que se pueden leer textos (en voz alta o a uno mismo) por primera vez y poner bien todos los énfasis necesarios... el sentido emana naturalmente de estos énfasis. En cambio, al hacer las tildes diacríticas opcionales en los pronombres y en el adverbio 'sólo', destruyes esta facilidad e inmediatez de lectura. Lo he comprobado en mi experiencia numerosas veces. Es lo mismo con cómo, cuándo, qué, etc.

Por ejemplo, empieza a leer la oración:

"Yo le pregunté cuando estaba riéndose..." vs.
"Yo le pregunté cuándo estaba riéndose..."

Si lees la oración completa (podría ser "yo le pregunté cuando estaba riéndose si le había gustado mi chiste" o "yo le pregunté cuándo estaba riéndose para que mereciera un castigo del profesor") sabrías la diferencia... según la lógica de la RAE tampoco necesitarías una tilde diacrítica. Pero en caliente, al estar leyendo, para no tener que regresar al principio de la oración (como suele ocurrir cuando lees el inglés), sirve de mucho la tilde.


----------



## chamyto

ilinx said:


> "Yo le pregunté cuando estaba riéndose..." vs.
> "Yo le pregunté cuándo estaba riéndose..."
> 
> QUOTE]
> Hola, no estoy deacuerdo. Lo correcto sería:
> 
> Yo le pregunté*,* cuando  estaba riéndose.
> Yo le pregunté cuándo  estaba riéndose.


----------



## ilinx

Es verdad, mi primer ejemplo sí debería llevar comas. Tendría que pensar en otro ejemplo...


----------



## ilinx

También, ahora que lo pienso, hay adverbios relativos que a veces son  tónicos pero aun así no llevan tilde, como cuando dices "yo me voy de  vacaciones donde y con quien yo quiera"... o sea que no siempre asiste  la tilde en darte el énfasis de pronunciación. Sin embargo, sigo  pensando que es útil la tilde diacrítica, a veces para el énfasis y a  veces por sentido. Por lo menos hace más fácil enseñarles las reglas a  los jóvenes y pedirles consistencia en su ortografía. Se vuelve mucho  más complicado explicar por qué a veces deben poner y no poner una tilde  en los siguientes ejemplos:

Me quedé solo cinco días.
Me quedé sólo cinco días.

o

¿Por qué escogieron esos reglamentos extraños?
¿Por qué escogieron ésos reglamentos extraños?

(Ambos siendo ejemplos donde sería obligatorio, al no tener más contexto, poner tildes diacríticas para esclarecer el sentido.)

En  el caso de "este es Juan" o "éste es Juan"... creo que una de las  razones por la cual el ejemplo se nos complica es que a veces no sabemos  bién lo que está ocurriendo gramáticamente... Al requerir una tilde  diacrítica en el pronombre es más fácil diferenciarla del sustantivo  ejemplo tras ejemplo. Se vuelve más complicado tratar de enseñar cuándo y  por qué puede surgir una confusión (como en los ejemplos anteriores) si  no queda claro el porqué. También, si estás corrigiendo un texto, es  muy difícil saber si hay realmente posibilidad de confusión o no... no  siempre es tan obvio (como en el segundo ejemplo de arriba). ¿No les ha  pasado alguna vez que leen algo y están MUY seguros de la  interpretación, hasta que alguien les muestra que se podría leer de otra  forma?


----------



## evilla

Este hilo sí que levantó polémica.  Si hoy he visto uno interesante ha sido éste.


----------



## _SantiWR_

ilinx said:


> No me gusta nada lo que propone la RAE en esto, porque aunque es verdad que se puede determinar por el contexto en casi todos los casos, a veces lleva un momento la determinación. Lo bello del español/castellano es que se pueden leer textos (en voz alta o a uno mismo) por primera vez y poner bien todos los énfasis necesarios... el sentido emana naturalmente de estos énfasis. En cambio, al hacer las tildes diacríticas opcionales en los pronombres y en el adverbio 'sólo', destruyes esta facilidad e inmediatez de lectura. Lo he comprobado en mi experiencia numerosas veces. Es lo mismo con cómo, cuándo, qué, etc.
> 
> Por ejemplo, empieza a leer la oración:
> 
> "Yo le pregunté cuando estaba riéndose..." vs.
> "Yo le pregunté cuándo estaba riéndose..."
> 
> Si lees la oración completa (podría ser "yo le pregunté cuando estaba riéndose si le había gustado mi chiste" o "yo le pregunté cuándo estaba riéndose para que mereciera un castigo del profesor") sabrías la diferencia... según la lógica de la RAE tampoco necesitarías una tilde diacrítica. Pero en caliente, al estar leyendo, para no tener que regresar al principio de la oración (como suele ocurrir cuando lees el inglés), sirve de mucho la tilde.



Pues siento diferir, pero yo no veo dónde está la diferencia de énfasis entre este pronombre y este demostrativo. De hecho creo que fue esa falta de diferencia lo que motivó que la RAE eliminara esta tilde. La regla es que una palabra no se tilda simplemente porque pueda asumir varios roles gramaticales, como por ejemplo _son_, _vino, trago_ o _helado_.

Santiago.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Aviso para estudiantes de español:
La mayoría de la gente culta y con estudios no hace caso, ni en España ni en América, a esta nueva norma ortográfica de la RAE. La anterior era una buena regla que distinguía con la tilde los usos substantivos de los pronombres demostrativos (tónicos) de los adjetivos (átonos), diga lo que diga la RAE, excluyéndose los neutros que siempre son substantivos.
La intervención académica ha sido nefasta y obliga a veces a tener que hacer un análisis previo para poder aplicarla, pues no son raros los casos en que se puede entender un peligro de anfibología o no, según se mire.
La norma antigua no está derogada ni condenada, la Academia con su habitual estilo Pilatos se limita a propagar una nueva norma y a sembrar la duda y la perplejidad.
Como dije antes el uso culto sigue observando la norma anterior. Y otro tanto por lo que respecta a sólo y solo.
No son igualmente tónicos los pronombres substantivos, núcleos de sintagma, que los pronombres adjetivos, determinantes de un núcleo en el que apoyan su propio acento que pasa a ser secundario en el el conjunto pronombre+núcleo substantivo y principal el del núcleo. La fuerza expirativa en la pronunciación de la tónica de un núcleo substantivo es mayor que en la pronunciación de la tónica de un determinante o de un adyacente, en el primer caso de menos a más, en el segundo de más a menos: _e_ste‿h*o*mbre/h*o*mbre‿bu_e_no (en negrita el acento principal en cursiva el secundario. La razón basada en la tonicidad que da la RAE es falsa.


----------



## ilinx

_SantiWR_ said:


> Pues siento diferir, pero yo no veo dónde está la diferencia de énfasis entre este pronombre y este demostrativo. De hecho creo que fue esa falta de diferencia lo que motivó que la RAE eliminara esta tilde. La regla es que una palabra no se tilda simplemente porque pueda asumir varios roles gramaticales, como por ejemplo _son_, _vino, trago_ o _helado_.
> 
> Santiago.



Mi ejemplo era erróneo, pero en principio sigo pensando que los acentos diacríticos son útiles, aunque entiendo que no se puedan utilizar siempre, como en los ejemplos que das. Se necesitaría más que una simple tilde para diferenciar entre homónimos y sería una locura.

Sin embargo, si se van a eliminar unos, se deberían eliminar todos. Entonces, que ya no exista la diferencia entre "tú" y "tu", "mí" y "mi", "sí" y "si", "dé" y "de", "más" y "mas", etc. tampoco!


----------



## ilinx

Panameño- said:


> ¿Cuándo viene el individuo éste?  o ¿Cuándo viene el individuo este?
> 
> Gracias ;-)



Un poco tarde, pero por si alguien más lo consulta:  http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1932260


----------



## yolajosefiyo

Muchas gracias por esa información. Soy escritora y últimamente los libros que están saliendo están aplicando la nueva regla de la RAE, junto con otras atrocidades (al menos en mi opinión), como sacarle el tilde a "rió". Me ha dado ciertos dolores de cabeza saber cómo responder con mis propias novelas; es un alivio saber que la mayoría de las personas instruidas ignoran la nueva norma. Con todo gusto me uno a ellos.


----------

